

Ask HN: I need App ideas for students/teachers - Edmond

I am the founder developer/phyzixlabs.com (also branded as appynotebook.com), it is an educational App platform. I need some App ideas beyond the basics (gradebooks, calenders..etc)<p>If you are/were a student/teacher, what sort of Apps would you like to be directly integrated into your work?<p>Regards
Edmond
======
helen842000
I worked as an IT Tech in schools for about 3 years and worked a lot with
educational software & platforms that schools use.

Most of the software that gets sold to schools actually adds a level of
complication to teaching kids. Setup time, difficulty logging in. Simple
really matters a lot.

Anything you make that enables a lesson to flow better is a win for a teacher.

I guess it depends what age you are aiming for (I've worked mainly with those
10 and under) but there are many things for that age range that would be
useful.

For example in a lot of primary/elementary schools YouTube is filtered and not
accessible (if it isn't, it should be!)

This poses some annoyances for teachers when they want to find a useful video
during prep time at home (e.g of a science experiment, interviews etc) and
then take it into school.

I think a video playlist would be useful, where teachers can import videos
they've vetted to be safe for class. It would have an added element of
interest if teachers/schools could tag their videos and share on a global
scale.

It could be sort of an app version of SchoolsTube.com

I've got quite a few ideas in this space that I won't get chance to implement,
drop me a mail if you'd like to chat. My e-mail is in my profile.

------
modernise
Keeping track of which students need more attention. Or a way to quickly tap
the attitude level and amount of interaction of students in between classes.
Then the teacher can evaluate that each term. I think that would be neat.

------
MichaelMcQuirk
Something to do with homework and assignments management would be really cool.

~~~
Edmond
Thanks for the feedback Michael.

There is actually a very nice assignment feature built into the platform.
Essentially what it allows a student to do is complete an assignment within
the platform and then just hit submit. When submitted, the assignment goes
into a queue within the same environment for the teacher to open up, grade and
return to the student. All of this happens within one environment with no
download or management of files.

Basically imagine if Microsoft word had a submit button for assignments, such
that when you submit an assignment the teacher simply opens up word and the
assignment would be there; ie there is no download or managing of multiple
files.

